# Rio Grande Motorway Truck project



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in the process of repainting three diecast trucks (1/25 scale) into Rio Grande Motorway colors for the G scale layout.

After a lengthy disassembly and paint stripping process, I was finally able to get the first spray paint step completed today...primer: 










I'll post more pics to this thread as I progress on this project.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt it looks like you have your work cut out for you. Good news you will have a one of a kind rail car. Go for it pete.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Red paint:


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Those would be awesome in 1:20.3!

Robert


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Not much for vehicles in 1:20.3  Maybe 1:18 vehicles, although I'm not super familiar with what is available in that scale. 

1:24 and 1:25 vehicles look pretty good with our 1:22.5 scale layout. So I guess there was a plus side for sticking with the old outdated scale


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Aluminum Paint:


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Wonderful truck builds with vintage look.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Zack.

Still working on them...a bit of a slow down due to tax season. But now that that is over I can get back to hobby work


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Ready for decals:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Decals applied:


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Been away at my grand daughter's wedding and just checked in.... They look great, Matt... 

Zuperly well done..


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a truck out on the layout:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, Matt...


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Matt
They look absolutely fabulous.
I also want to create a couple of trucks.
I have a trailer and also the same 1:25 semi that you used.
Did Stan Make the decals for you?
If he did, would you mind if I asked him to make a set for me?


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi again Matt.
I have the 1:25 GMC semi trailer truck made by ERTL but who makes the 1:25 Mack or Ford ( I think that I am correct) truck?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really sharp! Great paint job.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

beavercreek said:


> Hi again Matt.
> I have the 1:25 GMC semi trailer truck made by ERTL but who makes the 1:25 Mack or Ford ( I think that I am correct) truck?


Sorry for the late reply, but I just noticed your posting.

The 1951 Ford cab truck is by Golden Wheel Hall of Fame Collection. It was a Pepsi truck originally. Looked like this:











The 1951 Ford stakebed is also a Golden Wheel Hall of Fame Collection truck, it was originally a USPS truck. Looked like this:










These can be found on ebay from time to time. Kind of hard to find good prices on them anymore though.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Matt absolutely stunning, look great
Dennis


----------

